# Winter Is Here :(



## AndrewJYang (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm Andrew from Toronto.
The water pump on our barn got frozen up! 
Now we will have to carry the water every now and then. So we need to unfreeze it as soon as possible. If anyone here knows any DIY hacks for unfreezing frozen pipes, please share it with me. Already searched on google and found some tips but none of em worked. 

One of my friends suggested hiring a nearby plumbing service. But before calling them I would like to hear from you. It will be of great if you could share your suggestions or tips in unfreezing the pumps and pipes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Andrew, from NE TX! So glad you joined us, but sorry for the reason you're here. Some pictures of the pump(s) & piping you're trying to "unfreeze" would help immensely. Hard to determine what might work best with no idea what exactly you're dealing with (aside from the frozen part that is). I'd consider building an insulated enclosure around the pump (make a pump house) and place a heating source inside to keep it above freezing inside. That will take care of the pump issue. As for the piping, if it's metal, you could use a "heat tape" that wraps around the pipe and plugs in to keep it warm. If PVC, I'm not sure what you could do. Typically, I'd bury the piping below the frost line (Gets pretty cold up there in your neck of the woods) from the pump house to a "hydrant" or stand pipe near where the water needs to be. When you lever the spigot handle to closed, the water drains out the bottom (below frost line), keeping the pipe from freezing.







There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2018)

I have used a hand held hair dryer with success before.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 7, 2018)

I think you should call definitely the plumbing company.
They are right there, have the expertise and equipment to get it unthawed while the temps are still relatively high. Currently 27F degrees there, tomorrow will be up to 36F so it's going to be cost effective to just spend the $$$ and get it set for the deep freeze that's coming.
Besides, all economies need to be supported by us spending our hard earned $$ somewhere so definitely let the professionals take care of this.


----------

